# Asio drivers 44.100 cubase project 48.000



## antonikoll (Dec 10, 2019)

Hello guys, 

If I have in windows the sample rate of asio driver in 44.100 and I am starting a new cubase project which project setup is 48.000, is it a problem?


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Dec 10, 2019)

This can have weird side effects indeed:
If you open a 48kHz Cubase project on a 44.1kHz audio interface, the pitch of what you hear on playback is lower than expected, see also my comment here:





Notes in Kontakt are half a step lower than midi?


Not sure what the hell i did, but every note on the Kontakt keyboard is half a step lower than what I am actually playing on my midi keyboard. Any ideas? Thanks!




vi-control.net


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Dec 10, 2019)

I would expect that Cubase would automatically set the interface to 48 kHz via the ASIO driver when you start playback of your project. If not, you need to adjust the interface to 48 kHz manually.

Also ASIO is independent of the Windows audio settings in the Sound control panel. You shouldn't need to touch those if Cubase is using ASIO to output audio.


----------



## ricoderks (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh yes that is a huge problem. I once recorded something accidentally in 44.1 when my project was 48,000. Like mentioned above: The pitch was off when i restarted the project and the position of the audio was also out of sync. (All ADR also....)


----------



## premjj (Dec 11, 2019)

antonikoll said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> If I have in windows the sample rate of asio driver in 44.100 and I am starting a new cubase project which project setup is 48.000, is it a problem?



I've had a project go haywire for a while because of this mismatch. The speed of audio playback changes and it took me some time to figure out the problem.


----------

